# Will a Jetta fog light wiring harness and switch work in a rabbit?



## slw2.0 (Aug 28, 2006)

Will the wiring harness and switch from a 2011/2014 Jetta work in a 2009 rabbit? Thank you


----------



## slw2.0 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bump


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Why posting in VW Motorsport?


----------



## slw2.0 (Aug 28, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd say yes it would. At least, I'm sure I could make it work. As far as I know the switch is the same and wires are wires... If you're using the CECM the PINS may be different so check that out before you plugs stuff in. If you're bypassing the CECM you need to use a relay to reduce the load on the switch.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

pilotlars said:


> I'd say yes it would. At least, I'm sure I could make it work. As far as I know the switch is the same and wires are wires... If you're using the CECM the PINS may be different so check that out before you plugs stuff in. If you're bypassing the CECM you need to use a relay to reduce the load on the switch.


Depends on the trim of the MK6 Jetta, as the lower end ones used the MK4 style switch and connector, which is larger than the Mk 5 pins.


----------

